# How to play an MP3 song or an .flv movie on the Kindle?



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

I dragged/dropped an MP3 file from computer to the Kindle's "music" folder and if I view the Kindle's "music" folder in Windows 
Explorer, it shows fine. BUT, how do I view it on the Kindle's screen and play it? Guide item 8.4 says the music files 
should show in "Home" but they do not.

Same with an .flv movie file which shows in the ".active-content-data" folder via Windows Explorer but nowhere on/in the Kindle. THIS one maybe I goofed by putting an unsupported file onto the Kindle and I have to convert it or just delete it, I suspect.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kindelken said:


> Same with an .flv movie file which shows in the ".active-content-data" folder via Windows Explorer but nowhere on/in the Kindle. THIS one maybe I goofed by putting an unsupported file onto the Kindle and I have to convert it or just delete it, I suspect.


Video playback is unsupported in the Kindle. The eInk screen can't handle it.

Mike


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Re mp3s, they will never show up on the screen, they just play in the background.  From the User's Guide:
"When you select "play music" from the Experimental page, each of the songs will play in the order they were added to your Kindle.  Tip: You can also play or stop background audio by holding down the Alt key and pressing the space bar. You can forward to the next track by holding down the Alt key and pressing the F key."


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.kinworm.com/2010/10/music-on-kindle.html

kinworm has a guide on how to play music on your kindle. I think this might be of help for you.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> Re mp3s, they will never show up on the screen, they just play in the background. From the User's Guide:
> "When you select "play music" from the Experimental page, each of the songs will play in the order they were added to your Kindle. Tip: You can also play or stop background audio by holding down the Alt key and pressing the space bar. You can forward to the next track by holding down the Alt key and pressing the F key."


I like the ability to play music, but I wish you could make selections or set-up playlists. Still, the Kindle is primarily a reading device, so that's okay.


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

THAT answered more of my questions! THANKS again to all you good Kindlers. If you'll allow me, I'll go on with my next question in a new thread.

Haven't had this much fun since Gramma tried to milk the BULL!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I am an OTTER. (also called OTR'er) Old Time Radio 'er. I use the audio book folder for my shows. I like the on screen controls when you put them here instead of the mp3 folder. I also join some of the mp3 music for a musical collection. Not really as good all around as a dedicated mp3 player, but you can carry some shows and tunes for variety and that makes the Kindle even "more better."


Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?


The Shadow knows  . . .

Scott


----------

